# Floriani Commercial Offers Premium Metallic Thread



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Floriani Premium Metallic thread offered by Floriani Commercial, is offered in more than 15 popular colors including light gold, bright gold, silver, red, green, true gold, and bronze. 

This 40-weight thread ends typical sewing frustrations experienced with metallics because it has a durable polyester core that is wrapped with brilliant colors. It’s coated with a special lubricating hardener to prevent the metal from flaking. This special lubricant allows the thread to flow evenly and without restriction through your machine.

It’s also colorfast, doesn’t kink, and will run smoothly at speeds up to 1,000 stitches per minute. Most metallic thread manufacturers advise using a metallic needle with metallic thread, but with Floriani Premium Metallic Thread, this is not necessary. It works well with the same needle that is used for polyester and rayon threads. It will run as hassle-free as regular polyester. There is no more changing out needles or slowing down the machine.

To more information and to see the full lineup of colors, go to Floriani Metallic Threads - Floriani Commercial. 

For more information about Floriani Commercial Product’s full line of stabilizers, threads, and more, go to Floriani Commercial or call 865-549-5115.


----------

